# black mombas vs outlaws????



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

I am trying to make a decision looking into putting new tires on my polaris 850xp i was running 31 outlaws but took them off, cause buddy offered money i couldnt refuse. Well now i wanna put them back on but wanted to know others thought about the black mombas vs the outlaws.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Black mambas are the worst tires ever made. Super heavy, rough riding, and very hard on your bike parts


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Your funeral if you put mambas on. I mean your bikes funeral. I'm trying to decide between STI Outback Max and OL2


----------

